# Tenderizing a Brisket?



## vandman (Sep 2, 2008)

I have heard ppl say they tenderize their brisket before they smoke. They tenderize with a meat tenderizer and then soak it in coke/juice (or whatever) over night. Does this help keep the brisket moist?

Is it better to cook the brisket in a pan or let it sit on the grate with the pan underneath to catch the fat and misc. fluid?


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 2, 2008)

Properly cooked brisket will come out tender and moist all it's own!
Smoke at 250 until 160 internal, wrap in foil (or pan) and finish to 195 or when a probe slides in like butter. 
Perfect brisket, don't need no holes or Coke!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 2, 2008)

Just remember, leave raw meat in coke for a few days, the coke will disolve the meat.  I personally dont want to marinate meat in anything that would do that.

Just follow bbq bubba's tips and your brisket will turn out just fine.


----------



## goat (Sep 2, 2008)

If you will cook it at 225* for about 15 hours, it will be tender as a mothers touch.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 2, 2008)

I am a BIG believer in foiling also.


----------



## dangerdan (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll second that one,,, well, to a degree...My mother was a stern one..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I had a couple stubborn briskets over the weekend that took 17 hours to get to 200 internal. Gotta say though, after another 4 hours wrapped in a cooler when it came out to slice, it was just as tender and juicy as could be. No need for tenderizing..


----------



## gcaugh (May 4, 2013)

After you wrap the briscut in foil  do you return it back on the smoker


----------

